# Male Squami



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

like it says above this is my male posing nicely


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I am so jealous. everytime i try to get some they are always too small or skinny and ropey. mind you, i have a lovely tattoo of one.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> I am so jealous. everytime i try to get some they are always too small or skinny and ropey. mind you, i have a lovely tattoo of one.


show some piccies then!


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> show some piccies then!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

lets try that again.....


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> like it says above this is my male posing nicely
> 
> image


Wow!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> lets try that again.....
> 
> image


a lot of work gone into that!


----------



## bigwood32 (Oct 21, 2011)

What is the full name of this snake? I can't find any info when I search for "Squami" and I'd love to learn more about these snakes because they look so damn beautiful!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigwood32 said:


> What is the full name of this snake? I can't find any info when I search for "Squami" and I'd love to learn more about these snakes because they look so damn beautiful!


Atheris Squamigera 

Agree with above :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: lol.


----------

